# Highland Council to take down 50 'no overnight parking' sign



## hsscrm (May 24, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-19672972

Funnily enough, I had some correspondence with the Highland Council earlier in the summer suggesting they consider installing sani-stations like you get in France etc. in the Highlands as many campsites close from October to March and there simply isn't anywhere you can legitimately dispose of waste. I've tried to tell them motorhomers still visit the Highlands off season and therefore bring tourist £££ but have no facilities to use.

This could be a first step in the right direction...??


----------



## hsscrm (May 24, 2012)

Some interesting and useful facts on these signs on Andy's own website:

http://andystrangeway.wordpress.com/no-overnight-parking-signs/


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

It would be good if more facilities were provided all over the UK and not just the highlands.

:?


----------



## hsscrm (May 24, 2012)

Indeed!

But my one woman campaign has to start somewhere and it's the Highlands we take our van to most!


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Good work hsscrm!

I had correspondence with Scarborough Council a couple of years ago about the huge car park in Whitby. Ran into a brick wall but the council may have changed hands by now - or had a change of officers, so I'll give it another go. Important that we keep badgering these people. It's scandalous how poor provision is over here when we know that France manages to provide such widespread and free facilities.

H


----------

